# Mexican national bike show



## manuelvilla (Nov 20, 2017)

Hello cabers.   

Want to share our past event yesterday....many good bikes hope you like them


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 20, 2017)

AWESOME!!!


----------



## manuelvilla (Nov 20, 2017)

A few more


----------



## manuelvilla (Nov 20, 2017)

And some cars


----------



## the2finger (Nov 20, 2017)

Looks just like here


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 20, 2017)

Looks like it was a good event. Thanks for posting your pictures! I like that 1970-71 Z/28 Camaro.


----------



## kreika (Nov 20, 2017)

Show looked like fun! Glad your Pacemaker made it out. Get any offers on it?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 21, 2017)

Could you please let us know in advance when such an event is to occur.  Maybe some of your brothers of the bike would like to visit during one of these shows.  Kindly, Brant


----------



## Talewinds (Nov 21, 2017)

WOW! That's more bikes than any show I've been to in a while.


----------



## bikecrazy (Nov 21, 2017)

Wish I could have attended!


----------



## manuelvilla (Nov 21, 2017)

Hello amigo helloooo

I was so happy sharing with my friends the bike and some guy offered 50,000 pesos for it..around 2300 usd...i said NOOOI..LOL

im not a rich guy no way really no rich but for sure crazy yes so crazy...love my bikes and dont like sell them minus this kind of machine


----------



## manuelvilla (Nov 21, 2017)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Could you please let us know in advance when such an event is to occur.  Maybe some of your brothers of the bike would like to visit during one of these shows.  Kindly, Brant



Hola helllooo

Yes i will...here in mexico we have around 4 or 5 events like this but this one is the biggest....we love bikes we have good machines we are like brothers...we are crazy...you came in here whenever you want...all guys are very welcome...


----------



## manuelvilla (Nov 21, 2017)

Talewinds said:


> WOW! That's more bikes than any show I've been to in a while.



We got around 250 bikes...from my place to the event took 55 bikes but for sure next year we will take 100 or more for sure...

We love them


----------



## manuelvilla (Nov 21, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Looks like it was a good event. Thanks for posting your pictures! I like that 1970-71 Z/28 Camaro.



There were many many good cars...im not an expert but for sure the cars were amazing...


----------



## stoney (Nov 21, 2017)

Dang, very nice showing, looks to be much to look at. I especially love that cab over. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Boxtubebob (Nov 21, 2017)

manuelvilla said:


> Hello cabers.
> 
> Want to share our past event yesterday....many good bikes hope you like themView attachment 712283 View attachment 712286 View attachment 712287 View attachment 712288 View attachment 712289 View attachment 712292 View attachment 712293 View attachment 712294 View attachment 712295 View attachment 712296 View attachment 712297 View attachment 712298 View attachment 712299 View attachment 712300





stoney said:


> Dang, very nice showing, looks to be much to look at. I especially love that cab over. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Boxtubebob (Nov 21, 2017)

Very cool keep us up to date on up coming events. Thanks very much for the picture.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 24, 2017)

What part of mexico was this?   I would take a road trip to see these cool bikes...


----------

